# Glasgow royal had egg collection on 12 october12 anyone?



## Paris2075 (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi

Just wondered if any other ladies had egg collection at Glasgow royal on Friday 12th if so did you get a BFP or bfn?
I unfortunately got a bfn!!! 
Awaiting to cycle again!!!


----------



## MissFruity (Nov 8, 2012)

hey  I was up at Glasgow Royal 2 weeks ago just for urology and back up on 10th Dec for appointment with consultant Mr Underwood to discuss IVF plan with hopes to start end of Dec hopefully  Your a bith further ahead than me but im quite unsure what the next stage is :/ are u NHS? how long did u have to wait? hope u dont mind all these questions and good luck! xxx


----------



## Paris2075 (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi

I'm on bhs also. I stay in south lanarhshirevmy waiting list was 12 myths!! I started my treatment 3 myths after getting to top of the list!!
Possibly they will go over ivf & Icsi with you! 
I had my discussion with consultant 4 myths after being referred last year!!!
Hope his helps

X


----------



## MissFruity (Nov 8, 2012)

thanks very much, so how long did u wait after your appointment with the consultant until starting your treatment? xx


----------



## Paris2075 (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi I waited for a year. It depends on your area & when you were referred as south Lanarkshire is 1 year from referral I think Ayrshire is 2 yrs from referral!!
I'm sure the consultant will give you an idea though!!!
Then it will fly in!
We're you at crosshouse prior to being referred?
X


----------



## MissFruity (Nov 8, 2012)

yeah was at Crosshouse first was hoping miby now was the time as thats me waiting almost a year when I see consultant hopefully I wont get told I have another year to wait it will be torture!  but will just need to deal with it  what stage are you at then? ive got a long way to go boo! xx


----------



## Paris2075 (Sep 11, 2011)

I guess if you know when crosshouse referred you that will give you an indication as I wS referred in may 2011 & reached top of list may 2012.
Went for bloods in August for HIV, hepatitis etc!!!
Then 10 sept went for prostap injection then started stimms injections 27 sept then 2 weeks later egg collection then trfr!! Unfortunately it didn't work for us this time as I had a bfn!!
I have to phone the clinic on my my next period for my 2 nd cycle!!!
Which I believe will most likely be jan/ feb due to Christmas etc!!!
Each wait feels like forever doesn't it!!!
X


----------



## MissFruity (Nov 8, 2012)

aw i know its terrible i dont know how i will feel if it doesnt work hopefully next time will be lucky for usr! we wer referrd from crosshouse dec last year, will jus need to be patient and wait and c wot consultnlant says in dec for our blood results etc! xx


----------



## lulubee (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi I had my egg collection on 10th oct but I over responded so they had to freeze all, went back yesterday to ask when I can have them transferred and they said it will be February if I start periods when I'm due, I know I should be glad I have frozen embryos but there are constant delays and I just want to know if it's going to work or not so we can decide on our next steps.

Sorry it didn't work for you hope you have more success next time x


----------

